# Clarinet & Tenor Sax Duo?



## contra7

Does anyone knows is there any clarinet and tenor sax duo? I'm not interested in transcriptions of some pieces for different instruments. I want pieces written originally for these instruments. Or at least clarinet, tenor sax and piano trio?

Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Crudblud

Webern's Op. 22 is a quartet featuring clarinet and tenor sax with violin and piano, unfortunately that's the best I can do off the top of my head.


----------



## norman bates

there's a suite of alec wilder but it's for clarinet and soprano sax


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

This page might have some pointers, though the message seems to be there aren't many - if any! - works like you want.

http://test.woodwind.org/oboe/BBoard/read.html?f=1&i=257056&t=256958

I wonder why you don't want arrangements?


----------



## contra7

Thank you for your posts! I've known and listened Webern's Op 22 and it is very interesting. 

Thanks for this link Jeremy Marchant, I will check it! I didn't really expressed myself well. I don't need scores or anything, I was just wondering is there works written for this combination of instruments


----------



## Thomasjack

Nice sharing that you have posted. 
I also have this type of question but got answered after to read it.
It is really interested thing which are hardly known by many persons..


----------



## Cynthiakd

*Original duo for cl/tsax*

There is a piece called "Mad Rush to the End"
composed by Charles Savage (Ohio Universityin Zanesville).
Contact him for publishing info and to order
the piece. There's also an original duo for alto sax
and clarinet by Nikola Resanovic called "The
Ox and The Lark". There's a clarinet duo version
that *may* work on tenor...not sure, but it's
worth trying!



contra7 said:


> Does anyone knows is there any clarinet and tenor sax duo? I'm not interested in transcriptions of some pieces for different instruments. I want pieces written originally for these instruments. Or at least clarinet, tenor sax and piano trio?
> 
> Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Cynthiakd

"Mad Rush" is for clarinet and tenor sax only (no piano).


----------



## odhecaton

Well, not for tenor, but I have a duo for clarinet and alto sax, called "blur."

It was commissioned by Dinosaur Annex (Boston), has been performed by a number of saxophonists around the country and in Italy, and was just released by saxophonist Jan Berry Baker on her new CD "Citizens of Nowhere" (Albany Records, 20130).

http://www.lansingmcloskey.com/blursax.html

BTW, in reference to Webern's op.22 mentioned above, I also have a piece that is performed INSIDE the Webern quartet! You have to check it out to see what I mean:

http://www.lansingmcloskey.com/quartettrope.html

Lansing McLoskey


----------

